# Condo sidewalks - S100/T110/PT30



## PrecisionSnow (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi guys. Longer post: wanted to make sure I got the details in....

I am bidding on a few more condos / HOA's that have a 2000-8000 feet of sidewalks (4' wide) per location. 

Historically I've done the work with single stage snowblowers and good staff.wesport. However, these walks are significant enough and with very few obstructions that I'm thinking a 4' wide skid steer loader would be ideal.

So, my options would be walk behind units, or fully enclosed and heated cabs by:
Bobcat 553/S100 or tracked machines such as the Bobcat T110 or Terex PT30.

Thoughts

Lastly, I don't have any tracked skid steer loaders and am leaning towards tracks so I can used it in the summer running landscape materials in wet conditions between houses. However, tracks are said to be pretty poor in the winter. 

I think I'll use a snow blower 60% of the time and a blade the rest of the time as we get 75-110" most years and a blade only won't be able to keep putting the snow back on the banks. I mention this because I would think this would cause a lot less resistance of the machine so maybe a tracked unit would be better.

The Terex has a rear hitch so I could drag a hitch mounted salter or tow-behind unit when we are experiencing freezing rain. Although I'd assume I could figure something out with a Bobcat, too.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

A lot of local contractors use the JD X700 series little subcompact tractors with cabs, front brooms, and front blowers for sidewalks. After seeing how well they do with them, I decided to bite, and I ordered up a new x739 with cab, heat, front broom and front blower. It's an all wheel steer unit, 4x4. With 25hp it will put about the same power to the front pto as the skids your looking at. And the cab is a lot more comfortable too. 

Granted it won't haul the landscape materials like the mini-skid would. Or do a lot of the other stuff a skid does, but maybe you can use it mowing if you do that also. Just something to think about.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

ventrac!!!!


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

I would stick to a couple good snowblowers I think if you find reliable guys to run them. That sounds cheaper to me.

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

are you even allowed to run a skid on the walks? I ask cause alot places dont want heavy machines on there walks, the jdx700 wouldnt be to heavy I'd think, what yours weigh with cab & blower Image?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

BC Handyman;1647084 said:


> are you even allowed to run a skid on the walks? I ask cause alot places dont want heavy machines on there walks, the jdx700 wouldnt be to heavy I'd think, what yours weigh with cab & blower Image?


BC Handyman, I really have no idea what it weighs. It can't be much, it's just a slightly oversized lawn tractor with 4x4 and a hard cab with a front broom. I'm completely guessing on this number, but maybe 1500-1700 lbs with the cab and broom???


----------



## SnowClear (Feb 24, 2012)

BC Handyman;1647084 said:


> are you even allowed to run a skid on the walks? I ask cause alot places dont want heavy machines on there walks, the jdx700 wouldnt be to heavy I'd think, what yours weigh with cab & blower Image?


My x729s with cab and 54"snowblowers tip the scale at about 1850 without the operator, no extra weight or loaded tires. I do have a number of small extras on the unit though like lights, heater, and so on.

Great machines for sidewalks - I use them for municipal work. Especially handy for sidewalks that receive Muni Plow windrows. More than enough power to send solid streams of snow from the chute. I'd stick with the 47" blower though. The 27HP motor bogs more often with the 54" which reduces efficiency.

A Ventrac/Steiner would be awesome, but the numbers don't support the cost difference unless you're willing to own the Ventrac for a very long time, have year-round work for it, or have miles of sidewalks to use it on.


----------



## SnowClear (Feb 24, 2012)

skorum03;1647046 said:


> I would stick to a couple good snowblowers I think if you find reliable guys to run them. That sounds cheaper to me.
> 
> YardBros Outdoors
> www.yardbros.com


Or just use one guy who comes to love his job because he can have fun in a heated cab for hours at a time while sippin' his favorite hot cocoa.

Either way works.payup


----------



## SnowClear (Feb 24, 2012)

IMAGE;1646959 said:


> A lot of local contractors use the JD X700 series little subcompact tractors with cabs, front brooms, and front blowers for sidewalks. After seeing how well they do with them, I decided to bite, and I ordered up a new x739 with cab, heat, front broom and front blower. It's an all wheel steer unit, 4x4. With 25hp it will put about the same power to the front pto as the skids your looking at. And the cab is a lot more comfortable too.
> 
> Granted it won't haul the landscape materials like the mini-skid would. Or do a lot of the other stuff a skid does, but maybe you can use it mowing if you do that also. Just something to think about.


Nice! Cozy cab, I hope. Like riding in a fish bowl. I have the gas version (729). If I could go back in time, I'd choose the diesel over the gas. More torque to power through the deep, heavy stuff.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

The S100 (w/2spd) would be my pick for snow work...but since you want a track machine --- 

PT30 - more pushing ability/traction for snow work(if running a plow),easier on turf when crossing yards, better ride.

T110 - lower operating cost track system, more hyd HP for running attachments(blower),faster (2spd), higher ROC. 

Not sure about cost, but I would guess the T110 to be a little more than the PT30.?..I'd go with the T110 but some would say I'm biased:waving:


----------



## tbyc (Dec 15, 2011)

i moved a lot of fill with a t110 it did some tings that i didn't think could be done with out a dozer, beast of a machine!


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

SnowClear;1647338 said:


> Nice! Cozy cab, I hope. Like riding in a fish bowl. I have the gas version (729). If I could go back in time, I'd choose the diesel over the gas. More torque to power through the deep, heavy stuff.


The 739 is still gas also. The only way you can get AWS and AWD x700 series is in gas now. The cab is a Deere cab. I'm not sure if it's still made by Curtis like the last Deere cab was. It is all new this year, and looks really nice.

This isn't my machine, it's one that was sitting at the dealer with the same cab.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

oh my, that thing looks awesome!!! I'd love to own something like that.


----------



## SnowClear (Feb 24, 2012)

IMAGE;1648050 said:


> The 739 is still gas also. The only way you can get AWS and AWD x700 series is in gas now. The cab is a Deere cab. I'm not sure if it's still made by Curtis like the last Deere cab was. It is all new this year, and looks really nice.
> 
> This isn't my machine, it's one that was sitting at the dealer with the same cab.


I wonder why no diesel in AWS & AWD? Is there another model number now? I'll ask Bruce at Frontier. The new design certainly makes the tractors look sporty. The glass at the front bottom is helpful. Prevents the operator from having to lean forward all the time to look at things close the front tire. A nice thing about the factory cabs is that you can have the cable spout adjustment without any additional modification to the cab. I think you're going to like it.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

BC Handyman;1648068 said:


> oh my, that thing looks awesome!!! I'd love to own something like that.


Thanks Thumbs Up For a dedicated sidewalk machine at a reasonable price (read: not Holder or Trackless $$$) I think these are some of the best. Everyone in town uses either the x700 series, or the 3000 series Deere's for sidewalks. Just depends on the application which they use. (the 3000 series can travel faster/farther between jobs. It works well for spread out routes.)



SnowClear;1648258 said:


> I wonder why no diesel in AWS & AWD? Is there another model number now? I'll ask Bruce at Frontier. The new design certainly makes the tractors look sporty. The glass at the front bottom is helpful. Prevents the operator from having to lean forward all the time to look at things close the front tire. A nice thing about the factory cabs is that you can have the cable spout adjustment without any additional modification to the cab. I think you're going to like it.


I'm thinking it is a front axle weight rating issue? Just a complete guess though. I'm not sure what all the model numbers are this year, Bruce can definitely help you with that. When I told the operator what he was running this year he was pretty happy. 99% of the time this machine will only run a 60" broom. It's dedicated to a 0 tolerance site so hopefully it will never fall behind and need the blower, but the blower is a must have when it comes to being prepared.

I think the blower controls are all hydro, but I better double check. I hope they didn't show me the hydro chute controls on one machine, and then cheap out and order me cable controls!


----------



## SnowClear (Feb 24, 2012)

IMAGE;1648335 said:


> Thanks Thumbs Up For a dedicated sidewalk machine at a reasonable price (read: not Holder or Trackless $$$) I think these are some of the best. Everyone in town uses either the x700 series, or the 3000 series Deere's for sidewalks. Just depends on the application which they use. (the 3000 series can travel faster/farther between jobs. It works well for spread out routes.)
> 
> I'm thinking it is a front axle weight rating issue? Just a complete guess though. I'm not sure what all the model numbers are this year, Bruce can definitely help you with that. When I told the operator what he was running this year he was pretty happy. 99% of the time this machine will only run a 60" broom. It's dedicated to a 0 tolerance site so hopefully it will never fall behind and need the blower, but the blower is a must have when it comes to being prepared.
> 
> I think the blower controls are all hydro, but I better double check. I hope they didn't show me the hydro chute controls on one machine, and then cheap out and order me cable controls!


The chute rotation will be hydro, unless the newer model suffered a down grade. If the newer models also have hydro chute pitch - fantastic!  Several contractors I spoke with about 4 years ago, when I purchased my last new unit, griped about the chute not being full hydro controls. Not sure about the new models, but on the previous x700s the chute pitch was not hydro nor was there an option for it to be (You know more about snowblower controls than I do, but for others who are curious what chute pitch is see attached picture). It is controlled by an optional cable mechanism which can be mounted to the cab. It works well enough and is reliable.

The 60 broom will be awesome! I have the 54 (I had a brief moment of cheap guy syndrome while ordering and opted for the lesser unit). Still a great tool but has the chain drive in the center and when the broom isn't angled it leaves a nice line of snow down the center. The 60 doesn't have that issue as the drive chain is on the side. My 54 can move 6" of fluffy snow or about 4" of wet snow un-angled up to 60 feet before it bogs the engine or snaps a sheer bolt. If you're running it nonstop I don't suspect you'll have a problem. I'd add a rubber flap on the front to keep the snow from flipping back onto the broom top cover. It happens in deeper snow. When the snow accumulates on the top cover it falls off behind the broom and leaves a nice snow pattie.

Attached another photo just for fun. I moved a full dump truck load of black dirt in little more than 20 minutes with that tiny shovel attachment.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh you know I bet the new ones are still cable controlled like that. I guess I didn't look at that part to close. As long as it's reliable I'll be happy. A snow flap is a great idea also, thanks! 

And jeeze! I never would of thought they could move dirt like that! Very ingenious idea there :salute:


----------



## wislxer (Jan 20, 2011)

I say a PT30 and a Reist single stage blower! Very quick! Sounds more versatile for your uses as well.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

If you are looking at a tractor like the John Deere in the picture and you are planning of trailering it make sure you can get it on the trailer.
We had a X360 with a blower. Because of the short wheel base, putting it on forward the blower hit the ramp before the wheels and backwards it was dragging on the ground and the tractor couldn't pull it up the ramp.
Just food for thought.


----------



## hawkfan45 (Oct 5, 2010)

How about a Ventrac 3000 series? Great price and very maneuverable on the sidewalks. If you can find one they are awesome!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

cet;1648683 said:


> If you are looking at a tractor like the John Deere in the picture and you are planning of trailering it make sure you can get it on the trailer.
> We had a X360 with a blower. Because of the short wheel base, putting it on forward the blower hit the ramp before the wheels and backwards it was dragging on the ground and the tractor couldn't pull it up the ramp.
> Just food for thought.


That's a smart post.Thumbs Up

Something you wouldn't think about until you try it.


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

We had a problem getting our Walker on the trailer with the blower. I just adjusted the ball up a little and it fixed the gate angle. Nothing crazy just enough so you could back it on and the blower scraped just a little on the way up.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

wislxer;1648645 said:


> I say a PT30 and a Reist single stage blower! Very quick! Sounds more versatile for your uses as well.


This setup is the one I would get if it were me. Always wanted one of the new Terex PT30's...and I inquired about those Reist blowers a couple yrs ago. They wanted 7k + shipping. Not saying it's not worth it...just a big investment.

I think all the suggestions are good ones, just comes down to cost and what type of summer work you want to use it for.


----------



## wislxer (Jan 20, 2011)

If you go the tractor route don't forget to look at the Kubota BX line. A BX2660 is the same price as a X739 and it seems like much more machine. Plus it has loader hydros, a pto and a 3 point hitch, things the Deere would not come with...all for the same price. But I still think the tracked skid steer route might be the way you should go if you can afford it. Good luck! :waving:


----------

